# Death in NH



## hockeypuck (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.wmur.com/news/13847616/detail.html

I do not cut trees for a living, but if they were running away from the tree after they were pulling on it, sounds like someone seriously screwed up. Very sad. I think about all the good stuff that happened to me after the age of 21.


----------



## BostonBull (Aug 8, 2007)

Very sad! Poor kid. They may have been using too short of a rope and this is why they were running from the tree.

Hope more details come out on this.


----------



## Stachura01 (Aug 8, 2007)

my guys are always pissing and moaning about having to crawl further back into briars. scratches heal, crushing injuries don't


----------



## Sprig (Aug 9, 2007)

Man that is sad thing for anyone yet alone a young guy in his prime. As Boston said, it'd be good to know the full story, might open an eye or two. Not much of a story on that link, but it does sound (smell) like bad planning.


----------



## BostonBull (Aug 9, 2007)

http://www.eagletribune.com/punewsnh/local_story_221093844?keyword=topstory

I heard from my police detail today, that he tripped while running from the tree..........what a shame!


----------

